# KronplatzKing 2022



## Mauri_m (3. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Chrisbuzzin (20. Januar 2022)

Wie schwer würdet ihr die Trails einschätzen?

Grüße.
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradfahrer (20. Januar 2022)

Schöne Strecke, für jeden fahrbar. Die "alte" Strecke ist bergauf fordernder, als bergab.


----------



## Mauri_m (31. Januar 2022)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Wie schwer würdet ihr die Trails einschätzen?
> 
> Grüße.
> Christian


Laut deinem Profilfoto müsstest du kein problem haben 😜💪


----------



## Mauri_m (9. August 2022)

Ist zwar auf italienisch aber die Bilder sprechen von alleine


----------



## ghostmuc (9. August 2022)

Schwanke aktuell zwischen Kronplatz, Granitbeißer oder Rennsteigride. Alles ungefähr gleich weit entfernt, nur Kronplatz finde ich die 80 Euro Startgebühr happig, dazu noch Maut Österreich und Italien


----------



## Mauri_m (9. August 2022)

Weiß nicht was die Anderen bieten und kosten, aber der Windstopper von Parentini im Startpaket ist fast schon so viel wert wie die Einschreibung


----------



## moggale (9. August 2022)

Und fürs nächste Jahr bekommst du als Wiederholungstäter 20€ Rabatt. So war es zumindest in diesem Jahr, ich fahr es zum zweiten mal und verbinde es mit ein paar Tagen Urlaub in Südtirol.
Es gibt nach dem ein richtiges Essen im Restaurant der Liftstation, ist auch was Wert ;-)


----------



## Mauri_m (23. August 2022)

in 10 Tageb 😜👑👑


----------



## Rotwild85 (3. September 2022)

War dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal dabei, und muss sagen für mich eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung. War glaub nicht mein letzter Start hier. Harte aber richtig gute Strecke! Hat im ganzen viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## moggale (3. September 2022)

Was ich mega schlimm fand, alle 10m ne leere Gelpackung auf dem Boden! Zum Kotzen sowas. Haben die Leute keinen Verstand, Erziehung und Hirn? Sowas geht gar nicht! 
Ansonsten echt top Rennen! Hat echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (3. September 2022)

Tolle Veranstaltung und sehr gute Organisation.
Aber nach langjähriger Rennpause, bin ich platt wie die letzten 10 Jahre nicht mehr.


----------



## Mauri_m (5. September 2022)

moggale schrieb:


> Was ich mega schlimm fand, alle 10m ne leere Gelpackung auf dem Boden! Zum Kotzen sowas. Haben die Leute keinen Verstand, Erziehung und Hirn? Sowas geht gar nicht!
> Ansonsten echt top Rennen! Hat echt Spaß gemacht!


Hallo moggale, hast du echt eine kleine Geldkassette aus Plastik gefunden?
Könntest du den Veranstalter per mail kontaktier?

Die wird von einer deutschen Mitbestreiterin gesucht.

Danke


----------



## moggale (5. September 2022)

Mauri_m schrieb:


> Hallo moggale, hast du echt eine kleine Geldkassette aus Plastik gefunden?
> Könntest du den Veranstalter per mail kontaktier?
> 
> Die wird von einer deutschen Mitbestreiterin gesucht.
> ...


Wie kommst du auf mich? Ich hab keine Geldkassette gefunden, kann dir leider nicht Helfen.


----------



## LaraC (5. September 2022)

Mauri_m schrieb:


> Hallo moggale, hast du echt eine kleine Geldkassette aus Plastik gefunden?
> Könntest du den Veranstalter per mail kontaktier?
> 
> Die wird von einer deutschen Mitbestreiterin gesucht.
> ...


Danke fürs kümmern!
Leider kommt es vor, dass Gelpackunge beim Griff in die Trikottasche rausfallen. Bei mir Leider war außerdem meine Satteltasche nicht richtig verschlossen und hat sich im Traiil geöffnet und meine Plastikkassette mit Geld viel raus -


----------



## Mauri_m (5. September 2022)

moggale schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf mich? Ich hab keine Geldkassette gefunden, kann dir leider nicht Helfen.


hallo moggale, entschudige hatte Geldbeutel gelesen 😂😂😂
Ja es bauchen nicht viele Leute um einen Dreck zu hinterlassen.
Dafür sind hetzt die Aufräumungsarbeiten dementsprechend aufwendiger.


----------

